# [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema



## Pokerclock (21. Mai 2012)

*[Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

Für die Ausgabe 08/2012 ist ein weiterer Artikel im Rechtsgebiet von PC-Spielen angedacht. Wieder einmal zunächst ein großes Danke an alle Teilnehmer folgender Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...lizenzschluessel-eines-spiels-gesperrt-3.html

  Ich suche wieder umfangreiche Fragen und Fälle zum Thema „Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts“. Was interessiert euch am meisten? Was würdet ihr gerne wissen? Vielleicht ist euch schon selbst ein Account oder Key gesperrt worden und es bestehen immer noch offene Fragen.

  Als Denkanstoß ein paar Stichworte:



Verkauf von Online-Accounts und virtuellen Gegenständen (Items)
Dubiose Keys und Gefahr der Sperrung
Cheats und die Überwachung des PC-Systems
Benachrichtigung über Sperre (Kündigungserklärung
Dauer der Entsperrung
Was ist ein Key oder Online-Account aus rechtlicher Sicht?
Schadenersatz


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn sich zwei Leute einen Account teilen?
Z.B. zwei Brüder die unter einem Dach wohnen und daher die gleiche IP haben?
Wie ist da die Rechtslage oder können die Anbieter -- also Steam -- dann einfach von sich aus sperren und du kannst nichts dagegen machen?


----------



## Research (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

Und was wenn sich die ganze Familie einen Account teilt, 3 IPs.
Die Sache mit den 2 Brüdern und 2 IPs finde ich auch interessant.

Ein Account und viele IPs?
Ein Account und mehrere Nutzer?
Viele Nutzer und viele Accounts?


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

Also wenn ihr kein IPv6 habt, so habt ihr eh alle die gleiche IP  und da kann Steam schon mal probleme machen wenn man den router nicht richtig konfiguriert. Kommt aber selten vor^^

Was mich interessiert ist, ob es Fälle gibt bei denen der Steam/Origin/etc. Account oder sonst ein Account wegen einer Spiel Aktivierung schonmal gesperrt wurde?
Bisher gibt es nicht wirklich Infos darüber und es macht vielen immer noch Angst spiele in Steam/Origin/etc. deshalb zu aktiveren, bestes Beispiel ist derzeit Sniper Elite V2


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

Was passirt eigtlich wen eine Person 2 Accaunts nutzt auf einer IP ?


----------



## Shona (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

Nichts was soll den passieren? Du kannst so viele accounts haben wie du willst  
Es kann nur sein das du beim Zweitaccount nichts mit dem kaufen kannst wie du beim ersten verwendest da könnte Steam meckern


----------



## RapToX (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

also das teilen eines accounts ist laut agb verboten. hier mal ein auszug:


> Sie dürfen nicht Ihr Passwort oder Ihr Benutzerkonto Dritten mitteilen,  es mit Ihnen teilen oder anderweitig die Nutzung gestatten.



das erstellen eines zweitaccounts ist normalerweise kein problem. kenne einige, die sowas haben. wüsste auch nicht, warum es da probleme geben sollte.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

Ohne zu viel vorgreifen zu wollen, sind das Dinge, die wenn dann über AGB geregelt werden. Das Wort "personengebunden" taucht des öfteren mal auf.

Sicher ist aber, dass das Thema Online-Accounts, ja selbst die rechtliche Einordnung als Vertragsart, mehr als undurchsichtig ist. Ich kann schon einmal versprechen, dass der Artikel nicht einfach mal so im Vorbeigehen durchzulesen ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Print] Sperrung von Keys und Online-Accounts - Fragen und Fälle zum Thema*

interessantes thema!
mich würde interessieren, wie die AGB zumeist ausländischer hersteller mit dem deutschem recht funktionieren. oder sind es dann doch immer deutsche publisher, die deutsche AGBs erstellen? bin da recht ahnungslos, weil ich mir noch nie eine AGB bei spielen durchgelesen habe 

es kann ja nicht sein, dass mir jemand ohne eindeutigen beweis von rechts- bzw. vertragswidrigem verhalten den account oder das spiel sperrt, wenn ich dafür ordentlich im laden oder onlineshop bezahlt habe.

mir ists noch nie passiert, da ich von sämtlichen modifikationen (cheats, hacks, cracks, trainer) etc. pp. bei online- oder steam- oder origin-spielen die finger lasse und mich auch nicht mal danach erkundige oder etwas dergleichen teste. aber für den fall der fälle wäre es sicherlich interessant zu wissen, welche (rechtlichen) möglichkeiten man hat bzw. was einem zusteht. was genau dürfen die entwickler/publisher und was nicht?


----------

